# Kingfish en Espanol?



## BigGulp (Jul 22, 2005)

Does anyone know the spanish name for kingfish? I have some friends in Mexico that I was trying to explain what types of fish we catch here. All I know is

Wahoo = Ono
Dolphin = Dorado
Tuna = atun
Kingfish = ??
Red Snapper = ??
Ling = ??


Any others would be appreciated.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Red Snapper= huachenango


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

kingfish= mackerela (sp?)

Ono is the Hawiian name for wahoo.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

since they should be familiar with the Sierra mack ,, you could say Rey Sierra !


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Amberjack Coronodo 

Charlie


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

amberjack = pez fuerte


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

BigGulp....A lot depends on where your friends live in Mexico. Robs and I have fished down there a lot over the years and some names very from one coast to the other just like in the states and we don't share the same fish species..
I did a search and here is a start www.eastcape.org/fishIDhtml

As far as specs, Reds and Kings and a few others go, La Pesca on the upper gulf coast is about the extent of our experiences finding them...other folks may have more on that. A general name for snapper is Pargo and Jack Crevalle is TORO (sounds fitting)

We have always gone diving and fishing and bring the waterproof fish ID books you can find at dive shops.

Do a few searches on- Mexico Game Fish Spanish Names- and a variation or two and I think you can get some good info.

Hope this helps more than confuses.........

As far as Ling go.....I have no info. I never encountered one down south....may have em..I don't know most of our fishing was done out of native pangas.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Tarpon-Sabalo
Snook-Robalo
Sailfish-Pez Vela
Roosterfish-Pez Gallo


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

aguja -swordfish or marlin?


boca colorada?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

they also use aguja for ribbonfish/needlefish.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Aguja?? I have always heard them refer to needlefish as aguja..


----------



## robg1 (May 22, 2005)

Kingfish/ king mackeral is indeed a "sierra", and most prized for ceviche in Mexico.
And Ono is Hawaiian, they call it Wahoo in Mexico.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

King fish in Spanish is: El jefe pesca..


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I believe that kingfish is caballa escomro and wahoo is guarapucu. But then my Spanish has gotten me into some serious trouble all the way from Meir to Vera Cruz, so you maybe you shouldn't tell some crusty pescador with a fillet knife that you're looking for some guarapucu. Sierra is Spanish makeral or cero makeral, either of which would be excellent in ceviche; as oppossed to king mackeral. It is true that local distinctions will inevitably be important. I don't know for sure, but cobia sounds More Spanish to me than ling does.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Kiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnggggggffiiiiiiiissssshhhh. (Loud and slowly).  







Sorry, could'nt help myself.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

According to an online translation site, Kingfish - caballa gigante

caballa is mackerel. gigante is obviously giant. 



What does Pargo mean in English?


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

Pargo is snapper. 

I guess depending on where you are some call it huachinango ( mexico) and others pargo (central america).


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

kingfish - just tell them it's that nasty tasting fish that is only edible when fried


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

*What the fishermen will know it by.....*

In most parts of Mexico and or Central America they will know Kingfish by the name PETO. You should not go wrong with that and I have never head it called anything other than that. SIERRA is Spanish Mackerel or another mackerel that they get in the Pacific.

In terms of numbers some of the craziest Kingfishing I have done was in Tecolutla, Veracruz this summer. We caught about 15, on two rods trolled, in about an hour. They were everywhere as were the small time netters. None of them were huge, but there were decent size. It is mouth of a river and the guide was saying that years ago it was nothing for a small netter to net two tons in a day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

*Kingfish*

I think it is called Sierra here in Colombia. 

Regards,

Mano Chandra Dhas


----------

